# Xingyiquan - Santi Si - A different approach - Blog Entry



## Xue Sheng (Nov 18, 2018)

Xingyiquan - Santi Si - A different approach - Blog Post



 
Sun LuTang (1860-1933)


----------



## Yeung (Dec 4, 2018)

Sorry, you are Xué shèng or xué shēng?

And which translation was that quote of Laozi?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 4, 2018)

Yeung said:


> Sorry, you are Xué shèng or xué shēng?
> 
> And which translation was that quote of Laozi?



学生
Xuéshēng.....
I simply types Xue Sheng for purposes of an American site and first and last name kind of thing

Where are you seeing Laozi?

Sorry, see where you got Laozi..... I do not know, I have read many translations and I do not remember which one that is from


----------



## Yeung (Dec 4, 2018)

Where are you seeing Laozi?

I am writing an article on the the Rou 柔 in Dao De Jing, and just of interest to know the source of your quote that is all. It can be just an interpretation, anyway I will look into it.

So what is you aim in doing or teaching the Santi Si?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 4, 2018)

Yeung said:


> Where are you seeing Laozi?
> 
> I am writing an article on the the Rou 柔 in Dao De Jing, and just of interest to know the source of your quote that is all. It can be just an interpretation, anyway I will look into it.
> 
> So what is you aim in doing or teaching the Santi Si?



At this point I no longer do or teach Santi Shi. When I was I was standing to feel connections and program proper structure for Xingyiquan. And to be able to move and maintain structure


----------



## Yeung (Dec 4, 2018)

Did you feel you can stand passively in the Santi Si?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 4, 2018)

Yeung said:


> Did you feel you can stand passively in the Santi Si?



Santi Shi in Hebei Xingyiquan is a stance training. A Shigong in one of the lineages I trained in was apparently known to say "if you cannot stand in Santi for 20 minutes, per side, you are not even a beginner."

20 minutes left and then 20 minutes right






*** you progress you start to feel a whole lot of connections within the body. And I can tell you that somewhere around 15 minutes for me, things got real interesting.


----------



## Yeung (Dec 5, 2018)

If you can achieve something interesting less than 15 minutes, time is no longer meaningful. The question is what one wants to achieve in doing Santi? And standing passively in a one legged stance is one of the achievements.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 5, 2018)

Yeung said:


> If you can achieve something interesting less than 15 minutes, time is no longer meaningful. The question is what one wants to achieve in doing Santi? And standing passively in a one legged stance is one of the achievements.



It takes a lot longer that 15 minutes, that is 15 minutes built up over time, generally starting at around 5 minutes and adding time as the weeks progress. It is not forcing yourself to stand painfully for 15 minutes, it is building up slowly so you can stand without discomfort for that 15 minutes or greater. And I answered that question already in post #5, but I will also add, it is very much like zen mediation done standing


----------



## jameschen (Feb 4, 2019)

santishi, or santi standing may be the most difficult in Chinese martial arts.
there are many details.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Feb 4, 2019)

I think you have a broken IMG tag, unless others can see it.


----------



## Yeung (Feb 5, 2019)

jameschen said:


> santishi, or santi standing may be the most difficult in Chinese martial arts.
> there are many details.


I think you are right if you are doing it as a one legged squat with the other leg to maintain balance. In any case it will not improve your mobility such as moving forward, backward, side way, and turn around, etc. The purpose of the Santi is to make sure you can stand passively on one leg to enable you to move the hip joint of the weighted leg freely. If you knew a bit of Wing Chun, try the side stance.


----------



## jameschen (Feb 5, 2019)

gpseymour said:


> I think you have a broken IMG tag, unless others can see it.


Sorry,


----------



## jameschen (Feb 5, 2019)




----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 5, 2019)

jameschen said:


> Sorry,



Question; from this angle that looks more 50/50 than 70/30. Would that then be Shanxi style?
Or am I simply seeing it wrong based on angle and my one bad eye.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Feb 5, 2019)

Xue Sheng said:


> Question; from this angle that looks more 50/50 than 70/30. Would that then be Shanxi style?
> Or am I simply seeing it wrong based on angle and my one bad eye.


Knowing nothing about the stance, it looks 70/30 to me. I agree though, tough to tell from the angle.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 5, 2019)

kempodisciple said:


> Knowing nothing about the stance, it looks 70/30 to me. I agree though, tough to tell from the angle.



It maybe, that is why I asked. I also could be mistaken about Shanxi style, I have read it is closer to 50/50. What I did was Hebei, Shang and dabbled in Wudang and they are all 70/30. But Shang is really not all the different from Hebei, frankly I think it is Hebei


----------

